# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Piques varios

## perdiguera

Otro comprado.
Daniel Lacalle es economista, gestor de fondos, asesor y autor de los bestsellers "Nosotros los Mercados", "Viaje a la Libertad Económica" y "La Madre de Todas las Batallas" (Deusto). Sus libros han sido publicados internacionalmente por Wiley en EEUU y Reino Unido, Latinoamérica (por Deusto) y Portugal (Ed Marcador). Ha sido votado durante cinco años consecutivos entre los mejores gestores según el Extel Thomson Reuters Survey. Adicionalmente, es jefe de Estrategia del Think Tank Civismo y da clases en el Instituto de Empresa y Master MEMFI de la UNED. 
Vamos un mindundi.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Daniel Lacalle. Ultraderechista liberal, economista de cabecera de Esperanza Aguirre y de todos los neocon. Despedido de PIMCO, y que se ha quedado sin trabajo en el equipo de Aguirre al no haber alcanzado ésta la alcadía de Madrid.
 Solo de escribir esto me dan nauseas.
 Hay que ponerlo todo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Ultraderechista liberal, nueva tendencia política. Yo creía que se era ultraderechista, léase Le Pen o los griegos de amanecer dorado, por no poner nombres de España, o liberal como el líder de los liberales y demócratas europeos (ALDE) en el Parlamento Europeo, Guy Verhofstadt, u otras opciones. Aunque a lo mejor, todo lo que esté a la derecha de podemos es ultraderechista liberal. Pero en ese caso en esta país hay más de la mitad de la gente así. ¡Qué sufrimiento para algunos!

----------

embalses al 100% (30-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Uy, si yo no soy de podemos, ni ganas.

Pero vamos a hablar del autoconsumo, o de divagaciones políticas? Para eso, sugiero que abras un hilo aparte de éste.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Quien ha puesto la política por medio no he sido yo. Si hay que debatir se debate, pero sin arcadas, vómitos o ascos. Respetando al contrario, pero eso no es habitual entre algunos.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-oct-2015),Jonasino (04-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Esta campaña contra un articulo de Javier Lacalle no sé porque pero me está recordando a:






> Goebbels - Los once principios de la propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único.
> Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo.
> 
> Principio del método de contagio.
> Reunir diversos adversarios en una sola categoría o individuo. Los adversarios han de constituirse en suma individualizada.
> ...


Fuente: La propia historia

Perdón por el off topic, pero alguien me lo ha puesto a huevo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me estás comparando con ese nazi como el otro día hizo el moderador?

Acláramelo por favor, por si en algún momento hay que tomar medidas legales. 

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Me estás comparando con ese nazi como el otro día hizo el moderador?
> 
> Acláramelo por favor, por si en algún momento hay que tomar medidas legales. 
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Por favor.... ¿Me he referido en algún momento a tí? He hablado en general, no entiendo que puedas darte por aludido

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por favor.... ¿Me he referido en algún momento a tí? He hablado en general, no entiendo que puedas darte por aludido


Bueno, pues te pido explícitamente que especifiques que no te referías a mí.
Las capturas ya las tengo hechas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Pues mira las capturas y comprobarás que no he hablado de NoRegistrado. Y amenazas...las justas. Fin de la discusión

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo ya se lo he comunicado al administrador, él verá lo que hace. Y tú igual.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> Esta campaña contra un articulo de Javier Lacalle no sé porque pero me está recordando a:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: La propia historia
> 
> Perdón por el off topic, pero alguien me lo ha puesto a huevo


Creo Jonasino que te has pasado 3 pueblos. Con esto no se bromea o se ironiza, y por menos han expulsado en este foro a usuarios por no cumplir las normas de convivencia.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No pueden estar demasiado tranquilos mientras el Scrats tenga sus pezuñas en el Tajo. Más bien lo contrario.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

> No pueden estar demasiado tranquilos mientras el Scrats tenga sus pezuñas en el Tajo. Más bien lo contrario.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Ahí hay un insulto, impropio de una persona tan sabia, comedida y tranquila.
Rectificar es de sabios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ahí hay un insulto, impropio de una persona tan sabia, comedida y tranquila.
> Rectificar es de sabios.


Es todo un lujo tener un moderador personal y de cabecera... Qué nivel!!!

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Es todo un lujo tener un moderador personal y de cabecera... Qué nivel!!!
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Algunos, por su trayectoria, se merecerían eso y más.
Pero el insulto sigue estando...
No derive el tema, corrija el insulto ya que de sabios y humildes es rectificar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tienes razón, algunos se merecerían algo...
Cuando el administrador me conteste a mi mensaje privado del día 4 de Septiembre de 2015 ya veremos.

Recuerda que la otra vez en que el administrador tardó meses en contestarme, tuviste que pedirme perdón en público por haberte ofuscado y acusado de cosas graves sin haber reflexionado antes.

 Qué diferencia...
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Tienes razón, algunos se merecerían algo...
> Cuando el administrador me conteste a mi mensaje privado del día 4 de Septiembre de 2015 ya veremos.
> 
> Recuerda que la otra vez en que el administrador tardó meses en contestarme, tuviste que pedirme perdón en público por haberte ofuscado y acusado de cosas graves sin haber reflexionado antes.
> 
>  Qué diferencia...
> Saludos. Miguel


Esa es la diferencia, unos se disculpan en público y otros no, ni siquiera en privado.
Pero bueno, cada uno ha recibido la educación que demuestra.
Lo que no entiendo es lo que pinta el administrador en todo esto. El insulto sigue ahí, él no lo ha escrito, así que no creo que pinte nada.
Pero esa actitud, la de Ud, es típica de los que no tienen razón alguna, derivar el asunto a otros temas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo que tú digas perdiguera. Eres el más listo, el que más sabe y el que más todo. Y el mundo no podría girar sin ti. Gracias por dejarme vivir y por dejar vivir a la humanidad.
La diferencia es que unos no perdemos la cabeza de esa forma.

Ahora no me entretengas, tengo cosas más importantes a las que dedicar mi tiempo. Como ésta:







> █ █ PORQUE EUROPA NOS DEBE ESCUCHAR █ █
>  Se nos va echando la fecha encima y ya tenemos la relación definitiva de Marchas Por un Tajo VIVO del próximo 26-S
>  Os dejamos aquí la lista al detalle de los pueblos y ciudades que el próximo sábado saldrán a la calle para reclamar y actuar por la recuperación del río Tajo, todos unidos a través de la Red del Tajo.
>  >Sacedón 12:00 h Plaza de la Constitución
>  >Aranjuez 12:00 h Plaza Santiago Rusiñol
>  >El Carpio de Tajo 11:30 h Plaza de España
>  >Talavera de la Reina 11:00 h Plaza del Pan
>  >Candeleda (Ávila) 11:00 h Puente Viejo
>  >El Gordo (Cáceres) 12:30 h Entrada al complejo de Valdecañas
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=1&theater

Comienzan las movilizaciones para denunciar éste destrozo, ésta forma descarada de no cumplir la DMA y el principio de preferencia de cuenca, y ésta situación ya insoportable.
 Desgraciadamente falta Madrid, aunque en Sacedón y otros pueblos turísticos ya se está haciendo la labor de enseñar a mis paisanos que la capital es directamente perjudicada por un Desvío del Tajo que debe acabar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

¿A qué viene esa falsa adulación?
¿Por qué no reconoce su insulto?
¿Por qué deriva hacia otros temas?
Yo creo que si no lo corrige, debiera ser borrado. No se puede insultar a un montón de personas y salirse de rositas.
Luego vendrán las quejas, persecuciones y demás parafernalia, ofendidísimo por la persecución a la que se le somete.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿A qué viene esa falsa adulación?
> ¿Por qué no reconoce su insulto?
> ¿Por qué deriva hacia otros temas?
> Yo creo que si no lo corrige, debiera ser borrado. No se puede insultar a un montón de personas y salirse de rositas.
> Luego vendrán las quejas, persecuciones y demás parafernalia, ofendidísimo por la persecución a la que se le somete.


Mira, cuando se quiten las referencia a los nazis con respecto a mi persona y a otro compañero, a las que tú no sólo no has dicho nada, sino que encima lo has nombrado igual, entonces lo quitaré. Esas referencias a que somos y actuamos como nazis son contrarias a las normas del foro. Y en países serios como Alemania están penadas.
O las normas se aplican a todos o a ninguno.
Qué pasa, que las normas sólo son para mí y para la gente a favor de un Tajo Vivo? 

Eso fue lo que le pedí al administrador, que ni siquiera ha contestado al mensaje como la otra vez. Vamos, que ni lo ha leído.
Te digo lo mismo que hace unas semanas. Si tienes algo personal contra mí, te diriges en privado.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente es ejemplarizante: como un Sr. ha puesto una frase referida a los nazis y yo me doy por aludido, envío un mensaje al Administrador y no me contesta, decido insultar a miles de personas, que no tienen nada que ver en el asunto, porque es lo justo.
Da idea de su altura moral.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Di lo que te de la gana, tu objetivo no lo vas a conseguir, te lo garantizo.
Para hablar de mi altura moral, que es un tema personal, lo mejor es que te dirijas a mí en privado, así podrás saber mi altura moral en persona.

 Bueno, al grano, que tus interferencias intencionadas, no desvíen el tema del hilo.

 Los medios de comunicación se hacen eco de la movilización del Sábado 26.

*Llamada a la movilización colectiva contra el "desastre ecológico" del Tajo* 

*La Red del Tajo quiere que colectivos y ciudadanía se unan a las manifestaciones que se llevarán a cabo en toda la cuenca durante el próximo 26 de septiembre.
Se han sumado a esta convocatoria Sacedón, Aranjuez, Toledo, Carpio de Tajo, Talavera de la Reina, El Gordo y una docena de localidades portuguesas como Abrantes, Santarem y Lisboa.*




> Después de 43 años "machacando" al río con vertidos contaminantes y falta de depuración, y de 36 años de "expolio con un brutal trasvase" del 80% de las aguas de cabecera, la Plataforma en Defensa del río continúa llamando a la movilización para las manifestaciones que se llevarán a cabo el próximo 26 de septiembre en toda la cuenca. Quieren alzar una voz colectiva de rechazo a la situación del río, especialmente a su paso por Toledo, donde presenta un estado "absolutamente impropio" para una ciudad que es Patrimonio de la Humanidad y para la que el agua "tiene un simbolismo ancestral". 
> 
> La Plataforma recuerda que desde el año 2000 que se publicó la Directiva Marco del Agua, se abrió una "ventana de esperanza" para el Tajo. Sin embargo, el Estado español "ha burlado tal mandato, incorporando a su legislación el blindaje de todas las atrocidades cometidas bajo el recurrente pretexto del interés general, en un ejercicio de proxenetismo contra el que debemos alzar nuestra voz y nuestro más absoluto rechazo". De hecho, alerta de la próxima aprobación del nuevo plan de cuenca que, como mínimo, prorroga hasta 2027 esta situación.
> 
> "Cada día que pasa son 24 horas de razones para pedir que se acabe de una vez con esta macabra agonía impuesta al Tajo, a sus pueblos y ciudades y a su ciudadanía ribereña", añade. Es por ello por lo que la Red del Tajo ha convocado movilizaciones a lo largo de toda la cuenca el sábado 26 de septiembre, a las que ya se han sumado Sacedón, Aranjuez, Toledo, Carpio de Tajo, Talavera de la Reina, El Gordo y una docena de localidades portuguesas como Abrantes, Santarem y Lisboa.
> 
> Recorrido de la manifestación de Toledo
> 
> La Plataforma de Toledo en defensa del Tajo convoca a la ciudadanía a participar en estas movilizaciones, que la capital regional comenzarán con una caravana de coches desde el aparcamiento Azarquiel, en Safont, margen izquierda del río, a partir de las 18.00 horas. El recorrido previsto es el siguiente será paseo de la Rosa, puente de Azarquiel, calle Carrera, puerta de Bisagra, calle Real del Arrabal, Venancio González, Cuesta de las Armas, Cuesta de Carlos V, Alcázar, calle Unión, Cervantes, Doce Cantos, Ronda de Juanelo, Puente de Alcántara, paseo de la Rosa y aparcamiento Azarquiel.
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/clm/Llamada-m...432557064.html

Cada plaza tiene un acto concreto. A ver si se enteran de que la situación actual no puede continuar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Los chinos que han muerto en las riadas, lo están por correr riesgos innecesarios.


¡¡ Toma ya¡¡¡
¿Cómo una persona formada y con criterio puede escribir ésto?
Asi los judíos que murieron en Europa en los años 30 y 40 también fué por correr riesgos innecesarios.¿No?
Y los sirios que se dejan la vida en el Mediterraneo, lo mismo
Que pena de foro. Como dice alguno... en fin...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jonasino, cuando se sale de madre, suele citar casos relacionados con los nazis.
Qué obsesión con los hombre uniformados y correajes por favor.
Y ahora los sirios. Qué tendrán que ver con las presas esos pobres...

Los hará por poner algo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

La demagogia nunca es de pocas palabras. Siempre viene acompañada de una cantidad de frases que hacen infumable su lectura, para al final no decir nada, ni responder a lo que se pregunta o aportar algo para el conocimiento general.
Es muy sencillo: ¿importa más la freza que una vida humana? Sí o no, ¿se deben desplazar de su hábitat natural a cientos de millones de personas en todo el mundo o se realizan obras de protección para sus vidas? si o no. Esa es la cuestión. Lo demás sí que es demagogia.

----------


## termopar

Para usted es todo blanco o negro, con usted o contra usted, buenísimas personas o eje del mal. Si a alguien le falta capacidad de concentración es normal que acabe confuso y eliminando variables dejándolo todo en simplezas. 

Nota: y siempre existe una solución. No tiene la obligación de leer lo infumable, según usted. Otra cosa es que lo comprenda y no le guste lo descrito.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya estamos, como siempre, no diciendo nada del fondo de la cuestión y achacando al otro falta de concentración, confusión y ser un simple.
Se trata de valorar qué aprecio se tiene por una vida humana, sencillo y sin colores, bondades o maniqueísmos. Si se antepone algo o no a ésa  vida humana. Para eso no hace falta ninguna capacidad de concentración, que yo no dudo que se tenga, al contrario creo que siempre están concentrados, en lo mismo, en el mismo raca, raca, raca. Sólo hace falta ser una persona normal para entenderlo y otro tipo de persona para ningunearlo. 
Efectivamente, existe una solución: no leer lo infumable, pero es tan divertido... 
Es una lástima.

----------


## termopar

> Ya estamos, como siempre, no diciendo nada del fondo de la cuestión y achacando al otro falta de concentración, confusión y ser un simple.
> Se trata de valorar qué aprecio se tiene por una vida humana, sencillo y sin colores, bondades o maniqueísmos. Si se antepone algo o no a ésa  vida humana. Para eso no hace falta ninguna capacidad de concentración, que yo no dudo que se tenga, al contrario creo que siempre están concentrados, en lo mismo, en el mismo raca, raca, raca. Sólo hace falta ser una persona normal para entenderlo y otro tipo de persona para ningunearlo. 
> Efectivamente, existe una solución: no leer lo infumable, pero es tan divertido... 
> Es una lástima.


Mire usted, yo contestaré a preguntas simples:

Aprecio la vida humana? Si
Aprecio la naturaleza y las puestas de huevos? Si
Aprecio las infraestructuras al servicio del ser humano? Algunas de ellas, sí. Las que minimizen las afecciones que se puedan generar.
Y por cierto, esto que usted pregunta, nada tiene que ver con el caso del pantano de Jánovas. Aquí no hay muertos. Hay injusticias
El sr. Velasco se salió como de costumbre del hilo hablando de muertos y de embalses en China megalómanos cuando en la referencia copiada se hablaba de expropiaciones y traslados forzosos, el embalse de las tres gargantas no era más que un ejemplo de expropiación a gran escala, no se hablaba de muertos ni de una construcción para salvar vidas. y Usted, entró no se si para hablar del pantano de Jánovas, defender a su paisano simpatizante o de Cristobal Colón. 

Pero volviendo a su pregunta, si ahora usted hace inferencias incorrectas o apreciaciones de una realidad impropia, no tengo por qué suscribirlas. Que es a donde usted quiere llegar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La demagogia nunca es de pocas palabras. Siempre viene acompañada de una cantidad de frases que hacen infumable su lectura, para al final no decir nada, ni responder a lo que se pregunta o aportar algo para el conocimiento general.
> Es muy sencillo: ¿importa más la freza que una vida humana? Sí o no, ¿se deben desplazar de su hábitat natural a cientos de millones de personas en todo el mundo o se realizan obras de protección para sus vidas? si o no. Esa es la cuestión. Lo demás sí que es demagogia.


Estas demagogias son consecuencia de una obsesión.
Ya te ha contestado Termopar perfectamente. No merece la pena perder más el tiempo.




> Mire usted, yo contestaré a preguntas simples:
> 
> Aprecio la vida humana? Si
> Aprecio la naturaleza y las puestas de huevos? Si
> Aprecio las infraestructuras al servicio del ser humano? Algunas de ellas, sí. Las que minimizen las afecciones que se puedan generar.
> Y por cierto, esto que usted pregunta, nada tiene que ver con el caso del pantano de Jánovas. Aquí no hay muertos. Hay injusticias
> El sr. Velasco se salió como de costumbre del hilo hablando de muertos y de embalses en China megalómanos cuando en la referencia copiada se hablaba de expropiaciones y traslados forzosos, el embalse de las tres gargantas no era más que un ejemplo de expropiación a gran escala, no se hablaba de muertos ni de una construcción para salvar vidas. y Usted, entró no se si para hablar del pantano de Jánovas, defender a su paisano simpatizante o de Cristobal Colón. 
> 
> Pero volviendo a su pregunta, si ahora usted hace inferencias incorrectas o apreciaciones de una realidad impropia, no tengo por qué suscribirlas. Que es a donde usted quiere llegar.


 Exacto, perfecta explicación

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Una última pregunta al moderador. Que a mí me parece muy importante contestar. 

Por mis comentarios me han llamado racista. Le parece a usted bien? Si o no.

----------


## pablovelasco

*El sr. Velasco se salió como de costumbre del hilo hablando de muertos y de embalses en China megalómanos cuando en la referencia copiada se hablaba de expropiaciones y traslados forzosos*

Solo quería comentar, que esas expropiaciones y traslados forzosos, a veces son necesarios para el bien público, por muy injustos que parezcan, salvando vidas y proporcionando seguridad y beneficio económico a mucha gente, y que olvidando ese hecho, el artículo me parece sesgado. No creo haberme salido del tema del hilo.
Otro tema es la evaluación de beneficio-coste. En el caso chino, merece la pena desplazar a poblaciones, y dificultar el hábitat del delfín baiji y del pez espátula, a cambio de salvar potencialmente centenares de miles de personas de las inundaciones periódicas del río, y generar electricidad??? Para mí sí, sin duda, aunque entiendo que es opinable.

En cuanto a las compensaciones públicas por las expropiaciones, bueno, no conozco a nadie que esté satiefecho con ninguna. El baremo de lo que se considera justo a lo que no es muy subjetivo.

----------


## Jonasino

> La central nuclear es un peligro letal para la vida allí donde se coloque





> Descontrol de incendios en la central nuclear de Almaraz


(4) Principio de la exageración y desfiguración. Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> (4) Principio de la exageración y desfiguración. Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave.


 Otra vez vuelves a acusar de maquinaciones nazis a una persona. Estás envalentonado ante la impunidad
No sé a ver que opina el "moderador global" Perdiguera de esto porque ya es que te pasas 100 pueblos. Dirá que no es nada, como siempre.

Pongo de donde sacas la frase con la que acusas a termopar:
http://www.culturizando.com/2013/04/...anda-nazi.HTML

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

